# DFWAPC Membership Dues



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I have sent confirmation emails to everyone that has paid at yesterdays club meeting or through PayPal as of 1/15/2005. If you have paid, but have not received a confirmation email, please contact me. I have probably messed up your email address and need to get it corrected.

For everyone else, there is still time to renew! The easiest way to renew is through PayPal (http://www.aquatic-plants.org/paypal.html). If you want to pay by check, please email me for my address.

If you have any questions, please contact me at [email protected].

Regards,
Mike Cameron
DFWAPC Treasurer


----------

